# SUNSHINE COAST + QUEENSLAND *Australia



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely place you choose for your new home, Syd! I wish you much happiness there and send you a hug!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Wonderful landscapes !


Thanks mate, pleased to read that you like them 




yansa said:


> Lovely place you choose for your new home, Syd! I wish you much happiness there and send you a hug!


Thanks Yansa  I am very excited to live the surf lifestyle ... my last day in Melbourne is tomorrow and I arrive in Sunshine Coast on Saturday  ... how is your health ?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

So we travelled by car up to Queensland, it’s the first time that we have ever driven inter-state, and the scenery through Victoria was flat and dreary - as soon as you cross the border at NSW there is rolling hills and greenery. We stayed over in Canberra, and as soon as we reached Sydney the scenery was stunning - Wow! All the way up to Sunshine Coast it is gorgeous. I had no idea Australia was so beautiful. The scenery around Melbourne doesn’t even come close to what we saw.

We are almost done setting up our new home in this here tropical paradise. Everything is so beautiful - the lush landscaping, the setting, the awesome beaches and the weather is fantastic - I am loving it !!!! Hubby and I get up at 5 and within a 2-minute walk from our house we are on the beach - we go for a swim and a walk along the beach before he starts work - the water temperature is between 25-26 degrees - it is bliss. I especially love lying in bed at night and listening to the crashing waves - very calming.

The people have all been amazing with great tans and very welcoming, doing little things such as writing notes of welcome on our takeaway coffee cups, inviting us to bbq etc., our neighbour is a gay couple and the house across the street is also occupied by a gay couple. I have met many, many, many ex-Melburnians and ex-Sydneysiders - we are referred to as ‘refugees’ by the locals - a term we have embraced with open arms. I wish that we had made this move years ago, so much time wasted.

We live outdoors and there is so damn much to do. Almost everything feels new and fresh with all the new estates popping up, many new shopping centres. The motorway between Brisbane and Sunshine Coast is spectacular with forests and views of the Glasshouse mountains but extremely busy into Sunshine Coast - it is the playground for the wealthy Brisbanites and day visitors. There are also spectacular canals lined with mansions and many suburbs built around lakes etc. Melbourne’s setting is so depressing compared to the Sunshine Coast.

We are 10 minutes drive from beautiful Mooloolaba and its lovely beach-side dining ... 15 minutes drive from bustling Caloundra with its fantastic coast boardwalk, shops and cafes. This weekend we are driving to Noosa for breakfast, a 40-minute drive. I can’t wait to visit the mountain village of Montville, a boutique village and one of my most favourite villages in Aus.

I have already collated a vast collection of pics and I hope that you will enjoy this thread of a truly special and spectacular region of Australia that is not covered much here at SSC, also, here’s hoping that you are all well and Happy New Year 

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A hedonist paradise?


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> A hedonist paradise?


it is hedonistic at the nudie beach in Noosa but for most of the part, it is extremely family orientated (I wish that I had grown up here - what a lifestyle) and it is also very romantic - great place for a honeymoon and/or wedding 

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MINYAMA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Does look idyllic........

Is there enough in the way of art & culture? ( galleries etc)


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Does look idyllic........
> 
> Is there enough in the way of art & culture? ( galleries etc)


I haven’t had the time to look into it as yet but I can’t imagine anything major - people love being outdoors. Brisbane has a lot on offer and that is just over an hour’s drive away  Happy New Year honey and all the best for you and yours 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

You seem to have found your Garden of Eden (with two Adams!). Happy New Year and happy new life!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

I second that. Best wishes and I must admit that I envy you a little bit


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> You seem to have found your Garden of Eden (with two Adams!). Happy New Year and happy new life!


Thanks so much, that is extremely sweet of you - right back at you and may all your dreams come true 



Skopje/Скопје said:


> ^^
> 
> I second that. Best wishes and I must admit that I envy you a little bit


Thanks sooooooooo much - Happy New Year to you and yours - thanks for all the lovely comments as well  It has taken me a long time to get to enjoy the lifestyle I thrive in - now it feels like I am living in Australia 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks CG


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the "promised" on the tables. In French "promis" is also another word for fiancé!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow stunning pictures of you new place called home!! Lovely scenery, great beaches. It looks really a place to enjoy life!  
That eastcoats part of Australia does has got its charm and in still on my list for a revisit to Australia someday...


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> I like the "promised" on the tables. In French "promis" is also another word for fiancé!


Yes, I loved that as well, better than 'reserved'  Thanks for sharing that info - much appreciated 



Patrick Highrise said:


> Wow stunning pictures of you new place called home!! Lovely scenery, great beaches. It looks really a place to enjoy life!
> That eastcoats part of Australia does has got its charm and in still on my list for a revisit to Australia someday...


Good to read that you are going to visit us one day  it is stunning !!! thanks for the comment Patrick and take good care of yourself 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! very nice place  thank you for these sunny summer pics!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

The quality of the light (and pf the photographer!) is stunning. Thanks (temperature is minus one Celsius here...)


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Wow! very nice place  thank you for these sunny summer pics!


You are most welcome and thank you for the lovely comment 



Christi69 said:


> The quality of the light (and pf the photographer!) is stunning. Thanks (temperature is minus one Celsius here...)


Whoa Christi - I hope that it has warmed up a little for you - if not, stay snug mate  and thanks for the wonderful compliments.

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE PLAZA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks CG 

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ... new mix-use suburb on the coast, I love the attention to detail eg. the crabs and turtles stamped onto the footpaths 


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

It really is so nice up there. I spent a few days up at Mooloolaba a few months ago and loved it. Can't wait to return. Your photos capture everything so well.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

mw123 said:


> It really is so nice up there. I spent a few days up at Mooloolaba a few months ago and loved it. Can't wait to return. Your photos capture everything so well.


So pleased to read that you enjoyed it  Have you been to Caloundra and Noosa yet ? 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again and well done


Thanks mate 

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sydlicious said:


> So pleased to read that you enjoyed it  Have you been to Caloundra and Noosa yet ?


I went down to Caloundra for a short while. Still haven't been up to Noosa yet however that will definitely feature on my next trip up that way!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

mw123 said:


> I went down to Caloundra for a short while. Still haven't been up to Noosa yet however that will definitely feature on my next trip up that way!


Noosa is definitely the gem in the crown - gorgeous setting and very chic 

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Susnhine Coast


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Paradise-like photos  thank you!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful. Paradise-like photos  thank you!


You are most welcome and thank you for the comment - I hope that the pics bring you some warmth 

*BRIDGEWATER* *Sunshine Coast ...


BRIDGEWATER, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIDGEWATER, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIDGEWATER, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIDGEWATER, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE PLAZA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE PLAZA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE PLAZA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


POINT CARTWRIGHT, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


POINT CARTWRIGHT, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


POINT CARTWRIGHT, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


POINT CARTWRIGHT, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


POINT CARTWRIGHT, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


POINT CARTWRIGHT, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


LA BALSA PARK, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


LA BALSA PARK, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


LA BALSA PARK, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


LA BALSA PARK, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


LA BALSA PARK, BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BIRTINYA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BIRTINYA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks honey 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


THE WHARF, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*EUMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI MARKETS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* * Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Great addition again!! Lovely pictures of a very nice area!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Great addition again!! Lovely pictures of a very nice area!


Aaaah thanks Patrick, your comment is such appreciated mate and I hope that you are well 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Never ending pleasures, it seems! Thanks for the beautiful pictures


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Never ending pleasures, it seems! Thanks for the beautiful pictures


Thanks mate  Living here feels as if you are on holiday every day. I am very lucky to be living here  Thanks for the comment hun.

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> So Brisbane will be your nearest big city. What is that like?


I was in Brisbane last October and absolutely loved it. Didn't think I'd like it because last time I was there, which was quite a few years ago, wasn't that impressed, but not this time. It's a city that's come of age, with a splendid riverside walkway and areas such as inner-city New Farm and Teneriffe with their amazing and very appealing repurposed wool-stores and other grand old industrial buildings. Felt like I was in industrial heritage heaven, a type of history that does it for me. Would highly recommend visiting for anyone coming to Australia and envious of Syd who now has the best of both worlds, beautiful Sunshine Coast, which is my favourite part of SE Qld and a happening major city not too far away either, not to mention the nearby and unspoiled mountains and Gold Coast too, if you're into that. Truly god's country up that way. Can't wait to return.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

skymantle said:


> I was in Brisbane last October and absolutely loved it. Didn't think I'd like it because last time I was there, which was quite a few years ago, wasn't that impressed, but not this time. It's a city that's come of age, with a splendid riverside walkway and areas such as inner-city New Farm and Teneriffe with their amazing and very appealing repurposed wool-stores and other grand old industrial buildings. Felt like I was in industrial heritage heaven, a type of history that does it for me. Would highly recommend visiting for anyone coming to Australia and envious of Syd who now has the best of both worlds, beautiful Sunshine Coast, which is my favourite part of SE Qld and a happening major city not too far away either, not to mention the nearby and unspoiled mountains and Gold Coast too, if you're into that. Truly god's country up that way. Can't wait to return.


Aaaah thanks Sky - it was 15 years ago when I last felt this happy and content, I feel very blessed to be living here  I haven't been to Brisbane in many years and I am thinking of doing it this weekend. Thanks for sharing your insight 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine coast ...


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA MEDITATION, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for the lovely photos ! I’ve visited Brisbane briefly , and had a good time , next time I’m there I need to visit the Sunshine Coast !
Best wishes , Steve


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

flatworm said:


> Thank you for the lovely photos ! I’ve visited Brisbane briefly , and had a good time , next time I’m there I need to visit the Sunshine Coast !
> Best wishes , Steve


Thanks mate, let me know when you are back in our neck of the woods and I will gladly show you around  Thanks for the comment.

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Life........🕶🌞


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> The Life........🕶🌞


It sure is honey - we feel very, very lucky to be able to live here  I hope that you and yours are all well ?

*CURRIMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast ...


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

It is certainly nice to live into these low to middle rise condos with big balconies overlooking the ocean, in the midst of or close to city life, but a quiet villa with a lush garden in the suburbs has also its charms.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> It is certainly nice to live into these low to middle rise condos with big balconies overlooking the ocean, in the midst of or close to city life, but a quiet villa with a lush garden in the suburbs has also its charms.


I agree, the thing with Sunshine Coast is that it is never far to drive, with very little traffic, and each village has its own unique personality ... within 15 minutes drive from my house I am in the rainforests and mountains which feels completely different to the coast 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks CG 

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Gorgeous place, my kinda cute village escape and on my must-visit list now. Already booked our next trip to Brissie for spring-time this year. Will be doing day trips with the hire car from the city, so please keep posting all the lovely places up there, lesser-known and magical ones too. I'll keep a close eye on this thread for that reason, but also because I've always enjoyed your fine photography. Merci proud banana bender...💋


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

skymantle said:


> ^^ Gorgeous place, my kinda cute village escape and on my must-visit list now. Already booked our next trip to Brissie for spring-time this year. Will be doing day trips with the hire car from the city, so please keep posting all the lovely places up there, lesser-known and magical ones too. I'll keep a close eye on this thread for that reason, but also because I've always enjoyed your fine photography. Merci proud banana bender...💋


Thanks Sky  You will love Montville. Maleny is apparently also very nice but I haven'y been there yet. Funny that you mention Banana Bender - there's a new pub at Aussie World called Banana Bender and I went there last Saturday night - it is fantastic ... the decor is quirky, fun, bright and full of Australiana relating to Queensland - a definite must-see. If you are in my neck-of-the-woods, let me know and if we are free we would love to meet you 

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Thank you Syd, would be lovely to meet you guys too, if possible. 

Fingers crossed there won't be any Covid travel restrictions around that time. We bought travel credit insurance just in case.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> In a contemplative mood?


LOL ... I have almost reached Nirvana  Since moving here I have become so relaxed and in touch with mother earth again - the things I lost when living in Melbourne  I hope that you are in a contemplative mood ? 

*EUDLO* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ..


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, dear Syd!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> Great update, dear Syd!


Thanks hun 

*EUDLO* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A beautiful couple of sets. Moments of almost perfect realisation.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> A beautiful couple of sets. Moments of almost perfect realisation.


Thanks honey-bunny 

*EUDLO* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CHENREZIG TIBETAN BUDDHIST MONASTERY, EUDLO, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BRIBIE ISLAND* *Moreton Bay ...


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

So many gorgeous things☝


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

diddyD said:


> So many gorgeous things☝


Thank you DiddyD - that is very kind of you 

*BRIBIE ISLAND* *Moreton Bay ...


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BRIBIE ISLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks CG  Have a lovey weekend mate.

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, SYD


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, SYD


Thanks CG 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello Syd! I am catching up your last posts. Peace, heat, lush forests and picture-perfect beaches, with picture-perfect people who seem happy: Sunshine is also in hearts it seems. Here, it rains (which is also useful for plants, especially during springtime, when flowers begin to fully bloom). Thanks!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I love even the smallest detail!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

I wish I was there🍺 - gorgeous pics.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Such lovely updates of this area again  and I just adore that Tibetan temple!!  ThanxSyd!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Hello Syd! I am catching up your last posts. Peace, heat, lush forests and picture-perfect beaches, with picture-perfect people who seem happy: Sunshine is also in hearts it seems. Here, it rains (which is also useful for plants, especially during springtime, when flowers begin to fully bloom). Thanks!


Hi honey  not to worry, we have been having heavy rain for 6 days, lots of flooding in New South Wales - we have so many rivers in Sunshine Coast, I thought that it would flood here, luckily not. At least it is still hot so we could still go and do things. I hope that the rain stops for you and that your spring and summer lasts for a very long time  thanks for the beautiful comment and take good care of yourself 



Gratteciel said:


> I love even the smallest detail!


Thanks babe  I say that to all the men 



diddyD said:


> I wish I was there🍺 - gorgeous pics.


You are here in my thoughts  Thanks for the lovely compliment _hug_



Patrick Highrise said:


> Such lovely updates of this area again  and I just adore that Tibetan temple!!  ThanxSyd!


Thank you Patrick  I love the serenity and natural beauty of the temple - I have just joined the library there which gives me a very good excuse to visit more often 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks CG ... take good care of yourself 

*NOOSA* * Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*PALMVIEW* *Sunshine Coast ...


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER PUB, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE PLAZA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*GYMPIE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great as always!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Peace, art, history, and urbanization (the pictures before/after is quite stunning).


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> Great as always!


Thanks  _hug_



Christi69 said:


> Peace, art, history, and urbanization (the pictures before/after is quite stunning).


Thanks hun, quite amazing to see how much beach sand was lost - most of the Sunshine Coast's housing estate is built ( or being built ) along canals. I have been doing some videos of my cycling trips along these canals - best I get a youtube channel 

*GYMPIE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updatesv once again; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updatesv once again; well done


Thanks mate 

*GYMPIE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MARY VALLEY RATTLER STEAM TRAIN, GYMPIE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful!
Thank you for sharing your photos with us, Syd!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful!
> Thank you for sharing your photos with us, Syd!


Thank you honey bunny  Happy Easter weekend to you and yours - be naughty 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*EUMUNDI* * Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*EUMINDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*EUMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*EUMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So many lovely sights; I don't know where to begin......

Jaco's Creek wine is a huge seller in Britain. Are the vineyards round your way?

Love the shell post box.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> So many lovely sights; I don't know where to begin......
> 
> Jaco's Creek wine is a huge seller in Britain. Are the vineyards round your way?
> 
> Love the shell post box.


Thanks honey - I am not sure about Jacobs Creek, I haven't started exploring the vineyards but I will let you know 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> So many lovely sights; I don't know where to begin......
> 
> Jaco's Creek wine is a huge seller in Britain. Are the vineyards round your way?
> 
> Love the shell post box.


 Jacob's Creek are from the Barossa Valley in South Australia, which is Australia's most renowned wine region in the country's foremost 'wine state'. They have an amazing winery, cellar door, visitor centre there, but for us locals they are more of a mass producing exporter targeting a mainstream market. In other words good marketing and supply chains. 

Queensland does produce wine, but much less than the other states because of the climate there. When we were in Brisbane last year we stumbled across an excellent wine showroom (cellar door we call them) on upmarket Edward St in the CBD. Was well worth popping in, wine tasting and speaking to the folks there who were very informative about the vast array of wines we were tasting; local, interstate and overseas. 









Edward Street Cellar Door | City Winery Brisbane


A pop up wine bar, cellar door and experience centre located in the heart of Brisbane CBD.




www.citywinery.com.au





Syd, would highly recommend you pop in there if you're down Brissie way and of course if you 're an oenophile. Great showcase as usual...I'm so envious, keep showing. Cheers!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Such a beautiful blue sky. Nice pics.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

skymantle said:


> Lol...uhm, let's just say that I'm much more interested in the lush and cool tropical forest than the local beefy tradies, but maybe my girlfriend will enjoy a perv...


Okay - got ya  



TM_Germany said:


> I love Australia. I love the bright colors in the sunlight. And I love the crisp clenliness of the buiildings and cities.


Would be nice if we could also have a few palaces and gothic cathedrals  The sky and sea colour is pretty though 



openlyJane said:


> What are those very distinctive hill formations several sets up ( Set 141). I don't think they are volcanoes........?


It is the Glasshouse Mountains and you are right, they are remnants of extinct volcanoes, very clever Jane 



Gratteciel said:


> Your photos are a real feast in every way, dear Syd!


Very, very kind of you  Thanks mate _hug_

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful and healthy bodies day! Thanks!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Beautiful and healthy bodies day! Thanks!


You are most welcome 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thanks 

*PARREARRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, THE WHARF, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, THE WHARF, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

The more I see your beautiful pictures, the more I think that I might perhaps miss one thing if I were to settle there or more generally in Australia: long-term history (western style). This because I am used to see old stones everywhere in France and in Europe. Or perhaps I would become a convert to "newness"!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> The more I see your beautiful pictures, the more I think that I might perhaps miss one thing if I were to settle there or more generally in Australia: long-term history (western style). This because I am used to see old stones everywhere in France and in Europe. Or perhaps I would become a convert to "newness"!


You will definitely not see the amount of heritage in Australia as you do in Europe, especially not Sunshine Coast - we have quite a lot of 60s/70s/80s architecture but even that is being renovated or demolished for more modern buildings. Land is scarce in the Sunshine Coast due to all the nature reserves, beach-front land is even scarcer so all the cashed-up inter-state arrivals are demolishing the old and building new. In my suburb alone 6 old homes have been demolished in the last week to make way for bigger, brighter, flashier homes. Another factor is the popularity of the Sunshine Coast which is now the fastest growing area in Queensland - many homes and 'older' buildings are being replaced with taller condominiums. 

The bigger cities have some amazing Victorian architecture, also historical towns like Bendigo etc. You might not know this but I am writing a book on the history of Melbourne - I have been researching for 7 years now, and I love heritage buildings, history etc., but I can visit the cities for a long weekend and get my fix. I could never give up this lifestyle just to be able to look at some old buildings. The weather, the setting, the relaxed and chilled lifestyle is incredible here in the Sunshine Coast - it has everything I need - and it's sexy 

If your priority is historical architecture - then Australia is definitely not for you  Thanks for all your comments honey, I love them


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BOKARINA, COASTAL CYCLE PATH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*PALMWOODS* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*PALMWOODS* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMWOODS, RICKS GARAGE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sydlicious said:


> You will definitely not see the amount of heritage in Australia as you do in Europe, especially not Sunshine Coast - we have quite a lot of 60s/70s/80s architecture but even that is being renovated or demolished for more modern buildings. ....
> The weather, the setting, the relaxed and chilled lifestyle is incredible here in the Sunshine Coast - it has everything I need - and it's sexy
> 
> If your priority is historical architecture - then Australia is definitely not for you  Thanks for all your comments honey, I love them


Dear Sydney, thanks a lot for your answer! I visited twice Australia (2011 and 2017, two weeks only each time) and was able to go to Brisbane, Gold Coast, the coast to Sydney, Melbourne and the Great Ocean Road, Canberra. I loved the landscapes, the setting of Sydney and the Victorian heritage and Australian lifestyle (especially in Melbourne, certainly because it is closer to what I am accustomed to). Having recently relocated to a house (with pool and big garden) in the countryside after 30 years in central Lyon, I can understand your love of good weather, of a soothing setting, of another lifestyle, even if it is miles from the one you are now experiencing. And one thing is missing, the "sexiness": No beach, no surf no triathletes, alas!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Dear Sydney, thanks a lot for your answer! I visited twice Australia (2011 and 2017, two weeks only each time) and was able to go to Brisbane, Gold Coast, the coast to Sydney, Melbourne and the Great Ocean Road, Canberra. I loved the landscapes, the setting of Sydney and the Victorian heritage and Australian lifestyle (especially in Melbourne, certainly because it is closer to what I am accustomed to). Having recently relocated to a house (with pool and big garden) in the countryside after 30 years in central Lyon, I can understand your love of good weather, of a soothing setting, of another lifestyle, even if it is miles from the one you are now experiencing. And one thing is missing, the "sexiness": No beach, no surf no triathletes, alas!


Your home sounds fantastic and I can relate, moving to a regional area with close proximity to a city is the way to do it  You have the best of both worlds. As for sexy - you are French and living in France, that is very sexy in my books 

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MONTVILLE, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics - and an amazing life 🍺


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics - and an amazing life 🍺


Thanks diddy 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BUDERIM* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDERIM FOREST PARK, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDERIM FOREST PARK, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDERIM FOREST PARK, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks mate, much appreciated 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Cheers CG 

*PALMVIEW* *Sunshine Coast ...


PALMVIEW, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I love your photos, Syd. Always varied, beautiful, interesting and of a great quality.
It seems that the people there live between the gym and the beach.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> I love your photos, Syd. Always varied, beautiful, interesting and of a great quality.
> It seems that the people there live between the gym and the beach.


Thanks honey  The locals looooove the outdoor lifestyle and I have never seen so many gyms before - how they all make a living I don't know. I have just joined a gym myself so that I don't feel so 'insignificant'  Over the weekends and the school holidays you can see who the locals are and who the visitors are - the visitors seem to be more pale and rounder  Thanks for your comment, I appreciate it 

*PALMVIEW* *Sunshine Coast ...


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PALMVIEW, BANANA BENDER, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Such a good eye for gorgeous things - nice pics. 🍷


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

diddyD said:


> Such a good eye for gorgeous things - nice pics. 🍷


Damn ! you are so good for my ego - thanks 

*WURTULLA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WURTULLA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WURTULLA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*CURRIMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast ...


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CURRIMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like to see some of the pale, round visitors......


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> I'd like to see some of the pale, round visitors......


LOL Here is one for you - not quite my subject matter but I will force myself - just for you 


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr



*MOFFAT BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

M
OFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

On my evening walk in Caloundra … no filter or post-processing - taken with my iPhone …


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Even evening are marvelous, damn! Thanks a lot for such magnificent pictures, Sydney!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Even evening are marvelous, damn! Thanks a lot for such magnificent pictures, Sydney!


Thank you for the kind words. Have a fabulous weekend 

Noosa today - took our drone for a trial run


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

A drone: That's a good idea! More fantastic photos to come!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> A drone: That's a good idea! More fantastic photos to come!


It's a little shaky but we are working on our piloting abilities 

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Colours make my day!! Excellent pictures, great feel and is it always summer there??...


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Colours make my day!! Excellent pictures, great feel and is it always summer there??...


I agree Patrick, colour is my aphrodisiac  we have two seasons … hot summer and mild summer lol … we average about 24 degrees in our mild summer, the sea temperature is always around 26 degrees so you feel the difference when you get out of the water … thank you so much for the kind words and take good care of yourself mate


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow. Amazing! I especially like #188


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Wow. Amazing! I especially like #188


The colourful #188  Amazing how we are all drawn to colour ... thanks so much for the reply, it is lovely reading you 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*PELICAN WATERS* *Sunshine Coast ...


PELICAN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PELICAN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PELICAN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, as usual. Did you miss big city life? Or just a short visit to show beach life was far better?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again as always


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A pleasure to visit this thread, it always is!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> A pleasure to visit this thread, it always is!


You are the sweetest - thank you 

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Magnificent rocks and rear views! Thanks


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Magnificent rocks and rear views! Thanks


LOL I am glad that you enjoyed them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Fabulous photos, Syd!! What a treat is is looking at Australia's beautiful cities through your lens!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks GC honey 



Taller Better said:


> Fabulous photos, Syd!! What a treat is is looking at Australia's beautiful cities through your lens!


It's a treat reading your message - thanks


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Brisbane looks great!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It does; I'd love to see Brisbane... especially when we are having winter in Canada!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> Brisbane looks great!


It is becoming a very trendy little city - not sure if you will like it but it offers a great quality of life, and cultural scene, in the sun 



Taller Better said:


> It does; I'd love to see Brisbane... especially when we are having winter in Canada!


I think that you will love it - close enough to the Sunshine Coast for a weekend getaway and the Gold Coast for getting down and dirty in the sand  LOL

The paparazzi following me around ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful!! Just beautiful.. looks like a paradise...


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Taller Better said:


> Beautiful!! Just beautiful.. looks like a paradise...


Aaaah Thanks T B ... that's what all the men say 

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MAROOCHYDORE* *SunshIne Coast ...


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHY BUSHLAND BOTANIC GARDENS, TANAWHA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

The botanic gardens are marvelous. One more wonder in your life. I am less overwhelmed by the sculptures.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> The botanic gardens are marvelous. One more wonder in your life. I am less overwhelmed by the sculptures.


I agree with you - there was some brief/theme but I couldn't be bothered to read it. I do like the public seating which is permanent  I hope that you are well ?

*PARREARRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


PARREARRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MINYAMA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MINYAMA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

A lot of different boat, for all purses: Sealove is to be seen on every turn!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> A lot of different boat, for all purses: Sealove is to be seen on every turn!


Very poetic  Do you write poetry ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done once again


Thanks mate 

*KAWANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BIKE PARK, KAWANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

You are living a life that lots of people can only dream about. 🍺


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

diddyD said:


> You are living a life that lots of people can only dream about. 🍺


That makes me feel guilty diddyD  Let's just say that I am lucky  Thanks for your lovely comments ..


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice contrasts between town and sea!
PS : I do not write poetry (it might just be gallicisms, although I desperately try and write "good" English!)


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Nice contrasts between town and sea!
> PS : I do not write poetry (it might just be gallicisms, although I desperately try and write "good" English!)


Thanks  well your writing is very poetic 

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, as usual!
Always a pleasure to visit your thread, Syd!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

North Bondi is very nice, amongst others!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratteciel said:


> Great photos, as usual!
> Always a pleasure to visit your thread, Syd!


Thanks  It is always a pleasure receiving your messages of encouragement - thank you.



Christi69 said:


> North Bondi is very nice, amongst others!


Oh yes, N Bondi is my favourite - perfection  the guy in the green speedo ( we call them budgie smugglers ) - is smuggling a rather large budgie 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thanks CG


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

You kill me Syd,

Most threads i visit, i see a good and familiar name.......

Peter


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

PDH said:


> You kill me Syd,
> 
> Most threads i visit, i see a good and familiar name.......
> 
> Peter


LOL I am like herpes - you can't rid of me and I am everywhere ... great to see a familiar and good name in my thread  Thanks Peter, Peter :x

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


AUSSIES 2021, LIFE SAVING, MAROOCHYDORE,SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah, these trees!! We planted a eucalyptus, but it is less than a meter high. We will have to wait two or three generations at least to see it grow as magnificent as yours!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I planted a eucalyptus - E Gunii - in my garden in the UK It grew more than 1.5 metres a year , so maybe you won't need to wait long ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Ah, these trees!! We planted a eucalyptus, but it is less than a meter high. We will have to wait two or three generations at least to see it grow as magnificent as yours!


That walk along the coast, amongst the ******** is full of koalas but I still have to see one - they are quite small and blend in so well - anyways, I will keep looking 



flatworm said:


> I planted a eucalyptus - E Gunii - in my garden in the UK It grew more than 1.5 metres a year , so maybe you won't need to wait long !
> 
> best wishes , Steve


That's great - onwards and upwards 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*SUNSHINE BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


SUNSHINE BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SUNSHINE BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SUNSHINE BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


SUNSHINE BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


CALOUNDRA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*EUMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


EUMUNDI, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*TWIN WATERS* *Sunshine Coast ...


TWIN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


TWIN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


TWIN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


TWIN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


TWIN WATERS, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos! as always


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Plenty of spaces to relax, eat and drink! You are very well rendering the relaxed atmosphere!. Thanks


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Excellent photos! as always


Thanks 



Christi69 said:


> Plenty of spaces to relax, eat and drink! You are very well rendering the relaxed atmosphere!. Thanks


Thanks C69, I am hoping that you are well ?

*GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS* *Sunshine Coast ...


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


GLASS HOUSE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

From Black Forest to tropical paradise! Thanks


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> From Black Forest to tropical paradise! Thanks


LOL very clever  thank you for all the beautiful comments … big hugs for you 

*MOFFAT BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Super! as always


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Romashka01 said:


> Super! as always


Thank you sweetie - much appreciated mate 

*MOFFAT BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MOFFAT BEACH, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

YANDINA, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


YANDINA, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


YANDINA, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


YANDINA, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


YANDINA, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


YANDINA, SUNSHINE COAST HINTERLAND, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Some pictures with fabulous lights and other with fabulous people! Thanks


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Some pictures with fabulous lights and other with fabulous people! Thanks


Aaaaah thanks honey  Your comments are always so poetic - I love it 



NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


NOOSA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


MAROOCHYDORE REGIONAL BUSHLAND BOTANICAL GARDEN, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, MOOLOOLABA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, POINT CARTWRIGHT, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish I could hear and smell all these beautiful landscapes!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> I wish I could hear and smell all these beautiful landscapes!


Just put a shell to your ear and you will hear the sound of the crashing waves and the screaming children 

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


BUDDINA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* *Sunshine Coast ...


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Warana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


WARANA, SUNSHINE COAST, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*PALMWOODS* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Palmwoods, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Palmwoods, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Palmwoods, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Palmwoods, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Everytime scrolling trouhg your new pictures is a feast! Such lovely pictures! Gives great feel of those places, people, architecture, nature and landschapes!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous photos!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Everytime scrolling trouhg your new pictures is a feast! Such lovely pictures! Gives great feel of those places, people, architecture, nature and landschapes!


Thank you so much - I am pleased to read that you also enjoy nature as much as the urban environment 



Romashka01 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photos!


You are the kindest - Thank you so much 

*LANDSBOROUGH* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*COOLUM BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Coolum, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* + *BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Warana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Warana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Warana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Warana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

You kill me Syd, Everywhere i look, there is Syd, Hahaha


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just going to keep posting 2 more times for my 1000th post, hope you don't mind


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Syd, this is number 998


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm deciding if i honor you with my 1000th Post


----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Ta Da da dah.......... my mighty 1000th post

Thanks for being the recipient of this notable and honorable token of brilliance, 1000th post of dribble

Thanks Syd


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* *?*

BTW great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

PDH said:


> You kill me Syd, Everywhere i look, there is Syd, Hahaha


I am not known “as a good time had by all” for nothing 



PDH said:


> I'm just going to keep posting 2 more times for my 1000th post, hope you don't mind


Not at all honey 



PDH said:


> Ta Da da dah.......... my mighty 1000th post
> 
> Thanks for being the recipient of this notable and honorable token of brilliance, 1000th post of dribble
> 
> Thanks Syd


Congratulations and thank you - I am honoured 



christos-greece said:


> *^^^* *?*
> 
> BTW great, very nice updates once again


Thanks CG … you are very kind and I appreciate all your feedback 

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Australia - or at least Sunshine Coast - seems a very young and fit country! Not bad to look at people there!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Australia - or at least Sunshine Coast - seems a very young and fit country! Not bad to look at people there!


Some really hot and young-at-heart daddies too 

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*GOLDEN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Caloundra, Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*GOLDEN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*GOLDEN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*GOLDEN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*GOLDEN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Golden Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*BOKARINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bokarina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again; well done


Thanks for the seal of approval CG 

*DICKY BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Dicky Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Dicky Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Dicky Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Dicky Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Dicky Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Dicky Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOFFAT BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Moffat Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Moffat Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Beachlife it is!!  👍🌊🏄‍♀️


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sunsets, shades, colours... and muscles: a winning combination, as usual!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice beach photos


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Beachlife it is!!  👍🌊🏄‍♀️


I am in Melbourne at the moment and it's freezing - I can't wait to get back to the beach life  Thanks for your comment Pat 



Christi69 said:


> Sunsets, shades, colours... and muscles: a winning combination, as usual!


All I see is muscles, muscles and more muscles  I hope that you are well and exploring your beautiful surrounds 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice beach photos


Thanks hun 

*MOFFAT BEACH* + *CALOUNDRA* *Sunshine Coast ... 


Moffat Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Caloundra, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, syd.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, syd.


Thank you CG 
*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*WARANA* + *MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


Warana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*LANDSBOROUGH* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Landsborough, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BUDINNA* + *MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


Buddina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more and well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more and well done


Thank you kind Sir 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome, sir! Interesting, very nice photos


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> *^^^* Welcome, sir! Interesting, very nice photos


LOL Thanks 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Boreen Point, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Boreen Point, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Floating Land Art Festival, Boreen Point, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Boreen Point, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Boreen Point, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Floating Land Art Festival, Boreen Point, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*KAWANA* + *MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


Kawana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Kawana, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*COOLUM* *Sunshine Coast ...


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*COOLUM* *Sunshine Coast ...


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Coolum Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*TAMARIND* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thank sugar 

*TAMARIND* *Sunshine Coast ...


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*TAMARIND* *Sunshine Coast ...


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*TAMARIND* *Sunshine Coast ...


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*TAMARIND* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Sculpture on the Edge Sculpture Park, Spicers Tamarind, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again and well done


Thanks mate 

*BRIBIE ISLAND* *Moreton Bay ...


Bribie Island, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bribie Island, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bribie Island, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bribie Island, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Bribie Island, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BUDDINA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Buddina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MONTVILLE* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Montville, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*BIRTINYA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Birtinya, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Birtinya, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again; well done


Thank you, thank you, thank you 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a purely rhetorical question: Do you ever get tired of such perfection? Perfect sunshine, perfect beaches, perfect waves, perfect hinterland, perfect vegetation, perfect houses, perfect shops, perfect bars and restaurants, perfect bodies?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> I have a purely rhetorical question: Do you ever get tired of such perfection? Perfect sunshine, perfect beaches, perfect waves, perfect hinterland, perfect vegetation, perfect houses, perfect shops, perfect bars and restaurants, perfect bodies?


 So nice to read you again - I was thinking about you a couple of days ago hoping that you are well  The weather hasn't been that great of late (lots of torrential rain and this week it will just reach 20 degrees, which is very cold for Sunshine Coast ... people who have lived here in excess of 30 years say that it is a first for such unpredicatable weather ... I must have brought it along from Melbourne  ) ... perfect beaches, waves, hinterland, vegetation - Yes  As for homes, bars, restaurants, bodies - there are some dodgy places/bodies but I don't bother with those 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again and well done


Thanks matey 

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*EUMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*EUMUNDI* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Eumundi, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Cheers mate 

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Buddina, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MALENY* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Good news for the Sunshine Coast:


*'Truly historic moment': the international recognition that will change our region's future *

The Sunshine Coast has been officially recognised as a UNESCO Biosphere Reserve in “a truly historic moment”, but what does it mean for the future of our region? The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization approved the designation in Paris overnight. Just four other sites in Australia are Biosphere Reserves, including the Great Sandy, Noosa (Queensland) and Fitzgerald (WA) reserves, plus Victoria’s Mornington Peninsula and Western Port reserve. It is a huge coup and much work has gone into the bid since Sunshine Coast Council launched the UNESCO Biosphere nomination process in 2019, on behalf of the community. In essence, the region gains recognition as an international site of excellence and an area of natural beauty, where there is a commitment to responsible development and people working, living and playing sustainably alongside active conservation.

*MALENY* *Sunshine Coast Hinterland ...


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Tiffany's, Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maleny, Sunshine Coast Hinterland, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Great to see you back ! Lovely pics … 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

flatworm said:


> Great to see you back ! Lovely pics …
> 
> best wishes , Steve


Thanks Steve, hopefully the mates won’t become too much of a distraction this time and I can focus on my pics again  Thanks so much for the wonderful welcome and have a great day / night 

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshne Coast ...


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*PEREGIAN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome back Sydney, with your much needed in the Northern Hemisphere sunny and beachy and hunky pictures!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Welcome back Sydney, with your much needed in the Northern Hemisphere sunny and beachy and hunky pictures!


Thanks honey  I am pleased to read that I bring some joy  Have you been well ?

*PEREGIAN BEACH* *Sunshine Coast ...


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Peregian Beach, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*NOOSA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Noosa, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

*MAROOCHYDORE* *Sunshine Coast ...


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Maroochydore, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

*MOOLOOLABA* *Sunshine Coast ...


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Mooloolaba, Sunshine Coast, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------

